# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Rent a car in India

## KindaichiShota

Can anyone inform where to get a car as a rent to visit?
Or without car if there is better option then inform please.

----------


## shamu424

But one of the problems foreigners face is that all self-drive rental services operate under the self-drive licence, which prohibits the service provider from accepting payment in foreign currency. ... Self drive rental start-ups say typically this segment prefers either premium or luxury cars.

----------


## trumpy

you've got to shre more

----------


## Diego Sampaio

Hi guys ! I liked your article very much, because I am also thinking of applying

----------


## Katka

thank you. hope to go to India this year

----------


## Felicity34

Hello. I have never traveled to India, but I want to go to Goa next year. My last trip was to Warsaw. Incredibly beautiful city with good infrastructure and good people. For more comfort, I rent car in Warsaw and enjoyed the city and its surroundings.

----------

